# إنشائ مسابقات دينية بمناسبة قدوم عيد الميلاد



## لاوي (1 ديسمبر 2007)

هاي ياشباب الله يقويكم مشرفين ومشرفات انا مقترح شيئ جميل وهو مسابقات دينية بمناسبة اقتراب عيد الميلاد لنكون مهيئين نفسيا ودينيا لاستقبال السيد المسيح في قلوبنا والمسابقات لتكون عبارة عن ثلاث مستويات كل اسبوع مستوى يوضعها المشرف مجموعة من الاسئلة ويكون الفائزون في هذه  المسابقة يحصلون على تقييم في المنتدى وهنالك ثلاث فائزين وبإمكانكم إضافة بعد الجوائز 
ارجو منكم ان تقبلوا هذا الموضوع والتفكير بهة بسرعة وارجو الموافقة 
اخوكم جوزيف


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إنشائ مسابقات دينية بمناسبة قدوم عيد الميلاد*

اهلآ بك يا جوزيف شكرآ على الاقتراح الجميل و الاجمل انة اول مشاركة ليك هى الاقتراح

بس يا جو ماى روك بيعمل المسابقات دى و جوايزها رائعة جدآ

السنة اللى فاتت عملها و كسبنا انت بس خليك فى المنتدى 

علشان تتابع الاحداث و علشان تاخد العضوية المباركة علشان تكسب


----------



## فادية (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إنشائ مسابقات دينية بمناسبة قدوم عيد الميلاد*

هو ماي روك مخلي  في نفسنا حاجه يا لاوي :yahoo:
دا  بيعملنا كل حاجه مسابقاااااات وجواااااااائز  ومدللنا اخر دلال:smil12: 
انت خليك بس في المنتدى وهتشوف 
اهلا بيك معانا​


----------



## My Rock (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إنشائ مسابقات دينية بمناسبة قدوم عيد الميلاد*

القسم هذا موجودو نفتحه خصيصا كل بداية شهر ال 12 من كل سنة
انا بصدد عمل الترتيبات الخاصة بفتح القسم و ترتيب مسابقات كمسابقات السنة القادمة
الموضوع سنبدأ به في اقل من يومين

سلام و نعمة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إنشائ مسابقات دينية بمناسبة قدوم عيد الميلاد*

اللللللللللللللله يا زعيم خبر يجنننننننننننن :yahoo:


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إنشائ مسابقات دينية بمناسبة قدوم عيد الميلاد*

الله عليك يا زعيم

مش حرمنا من اى حاجه 

ربنا يخليك لينا

وتعملها كل سنه

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك​


----------



## لاوي (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إنشائ مسابقات دينية بمناسبة قدوم عيد الميلاد*

ِكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## استفانوس (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: إنشائ مسابقات دينية بمناسبة قدوم عيد الميلاد*



My Rock قال:


> القسم هذا موجودو نفتحه خصيصا كل بداية شهر ال 12 من كل سنة
> انا بصدد عمل الترتيبات الخاصة بفتح القسم و ترتيب مسابقات كمسابقات السنة القادمة
> الموضوع سنبدأ به في اقل من يومين
> 
> سلام و نعمة


 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

